# What could I possibly get?



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

There is a horse breeding calculator if you Google it, it is pretty simple to use. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

The stallion must have had atleast one cream parent to come out a palomino, so either of his parents must have been either a single or double dilute. Are you saying that his dam was a chestnut base with cream, or his sire was a bay base with cream?


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Im excited for you  the foal will have Appaloosa characteristics thats for sure, as the stallion is Homozygous LP. Yes check out the color calculator for all the other combinations ie. palamino, buckskin ect. It would be easier if they were DNA'd to see what genes they carry ie. Black, Agouti, red ect.


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

I am in love with your stallion!!!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

You can't breed two non creme horses and get a palomino are you sure he just isn't a light flaxen chestnut instead? Depending on the horses red factor and agouti status you can get a chestnut, bay, or black if the stallion is actually a palomino you have the possibility of palomino, buckskin, or smokey black.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The palomino stud is ee (homozygous for red) Since the black horse had a chestnut parent, you know she's Ee (heterozygous for black/red) So you have a 75% chance of getting a red based foal.

In the event that you get a black based foal, it's possible for it to be black (no agouti) or bay/brown. The mare, being black, doesn't carry any agouti. The agouti would have to come from the stud (doesn't show up on red based coats, so he can carry it without any outward signs). If he's homozygous for agouti, then the black based foal would always be bay or brown; if he's heterozygous it's 50/50 whether a black based foal would be black or bay/brown, and if he doesn't carry any agouti, the black based foal would be black.

Then there's a 50/50 chance of the cream gene being passed on. (BTW, the others are correct that the stud's sire or dam must have carried cream for him to have it... could be that the chestnut dam was a very dark pali mistaken for flaxen chestnut, or the sire was a smoky brown that didn't show the cream very well) The stud _looks_ pali to me, but always possible that he's actually flaxen chestnut as well.

As for the appy patterns... I'm not advanced enough to figure those out. With 2 appies you could get a solid (no appy genes passed on) to a few spot, or anything in between.

ETA- Just noticed that the mare's dam was pali... which means she could be smoky black (hiding a cream gene) so you could possibly even get a double dilute.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Exactly verona. The only time appy color is guaranteed is when you are breeding to a true fewspot or snow cap.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has commented! You have helped a lot especially the ones who said a lot on genetics. Kaypayksa's dam was a chestnut even had a chestnut mane and tail and his sire was bay, he could be a light flaxen chestnut, when he was born he was red, if anyone could tell me what that means it would be great! I don't know much about color genetics though I am trying to learn them.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

If he truly is a flaxen chestnut, then you're base colour possibilities are black, bay, brown, and chestnut. If the foal is chestnut and the mare carries Flaxen, you may end up with another flaxen chestnut (as I believe you need to have two copies of flaxen to have it show up)

I won't pretend to understand the appaloosa genes, so won't comment on that.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> The palomino stud is ee (homozygous for red) Since the black horse had a chestnut parent, you know she's Ee (heterozygous for black/red) So you have a 75% chance of getting a red based foal.


50% chance of a red based foal, 50% black based.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Warrie said:


> Thanks to everyone who has commented! You have helped a lot especially the ones who said a lot on genetics. Kaypayksa's dam was a chestnut even had a chestnut mane and tail and his sire was bay, he could be a light flaxen chestnut, when he was born he was red, if anyone could tell me what that means it would be great! I don't know much about color genetics though I am trying to learn them.


This horse is brown with a creme gene & could very easily be mistaken for a dark bay:


I'd say it's very possible that Kaypayksa's sire carried the cream gene and wasn't identified correctly, but you'd have to be able to find the cream gene _somewhere_ is his lineage. While it's possible it was passed down generation to generation "hidden" only in brown or black horses, it's very unlikely that it didn't make itself known at some point 

Is this him? Kapayksa Appaloosa The most recent generations don't show color, but the grandsire Peitre is described as a "gold bay"- looks like he could be a brown based buckskin, and his sire is listed as buckskin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

In this one he is listed as buckskin 

Pieter Akhal Tekes


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Are these horses registered and if so who with?


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> This horse is brown with a creme gene & could very easily be mistaken for a dark bay:
> 
> 
> I'd say it's very possible that Kaypayksa's sire carried the cream gene and wasn't identified correctly, but you'd have to be able to find the cream gene _somewhere_ is his lineage. While it's possible it was passed down generation to generation "hidden" only in brown or black horses, it's very unlikely that it didn't make itself known at some point
> ...



Peitre is Kapayksa's grandsire I just looked at his registration papers and the site Peitre was on is what Kay is registered in. I never looked it up before and the link you found of Kapayksa is indeed him. Thanks for doing the resreach I never thought to look that up!


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Are these horses registered and if so who with?


Yes they are with Click here


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you should just spend $25 and have him tested for cream!


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I think you should just spend $25 and have him tested for cream!


Yeah I will have to do that.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a good site Inheritance Information for Appaloosa-specific CSNB - Appaloosa coat patterns, coat colour genetics and practical information for breeders of spotted horses - The Appaloosa Project


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Spotted said:


> Here is a good site Inheritance Information for Appaloosa-specific CSNB - Appaloosa coat patterns, coat colour genetics and practical information for breeders of spotted horses - The Appaloosa Project


Thanks! Looks great!


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

please post pictures when the foal comes. You have two beautiful horses . i would love to see what they produce.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

PaintedMare said:


> please post pictures when the foal comes. You have two beautiful horses . i would love to see what they produce.


I'll be sure too!


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

Yipeeeeeee lol


----------

